# Scottish Theologians



## Alexander Whyte (May 7, 2013)

I am looking for a history of Scottish Theologians. This can be a separate book, or chapters in other books, as well as websites.

Thank you.


----------



## ADKing (May 7, 2013)

The Dictionary of Scottish Church History and Theology is outstanding and fairly thorough (if you can find a reasonably priced copy--it is out of print).


----------



## py3ak (May 7, 2013)

This should get you started:
The Scots Worthies: John Howie, W. H. Carslaw: 9780851516868: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## gkterry (May 7, 2013)

And also this one:

Scottish Puritans, 2 Vols. - Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 7, 2013)

Scottish theology in relation to church history since the reformation: John Macleod: 9780851511931: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Peairtach (May 7, 2013)

"The Theology and Theologians of Scotland" by James Walker.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 7, 2013)

Ditto Walker and Macleod as good intros to the theology; and the DSCH&T is an invaluable resource and needs reprinting. The older biography works are still good; Howie, etc.


----------



## Alexander Whyte (May 9, 2013)

Many thanks for the suggestions on the history of Scottish theologians.


----------

